# Pif "rules"



## Andre (2/4/14)

Pay-it-Forward basically started off with the idea that you give something to or do something for someone in need and that person then has to reciprocate to 3 other people and so on...creating a multiplier effect. In practice off course it is not that easy, for if you give something for someone in need the very circumstances of that person might not be conducive to "paying it forward", although the forward act(s) could be any kindness/consideration shown or done and need not be done immediately.

This forum has started a simple system for vape related items. We shall see how it evolves.

If you have something vape related to give away for free - PM the PIF Boss, @shaunnadan . Tell him what it is. Be prepared to pay for postage. Be prepared not to be acknowledged or thanked should the PIF Boss ask you to pass the item along to someone. Know that you have no further say over that item and what happens to it. You will be quite within your rights to ask the recipient not to disclose your identity should you so prefer.
If you are in need of something vape related or you know of someone in such a need - PM the PIF Boss. Know that you are under no obligation whatsoever to tell anyone about the gift or say thank you for the gift. PIF should be totally unconditional. Be prepared not to identify the giver should he/she so prefer. Be prepared, however, to pay that kindness forward at some stage if you can.

Reactions: Like 19 | Agree 2 | Winner 5


----------



## kev mac (3/5/15)

Hello, I think p.i.f. is a cool idea.I have a couple of enjoy starter kits (new and wrapped) that may help someone trying to quit analogs but low on funds . These are how I started and eventually quit smoking. These kits go for between 30-40 bucks in the states. And I'd love to see them do some good rather than collect dust on my shelf.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## johan (3/5/15)

kev mac said:


> Hello, I think p.i.f. is a cool idea.I have a couple of enjoy starter kits (new and wrapped) that may help someone trying to quit analogs but low on funds . These are how I started and eventually quit smoking. These kits go for between 30-40 bucks in the states. And I'd love to see them do some good rather than collect dust on my shelf.



PM @shaunnadan, he is the PIF master on this forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY (4/2/16)

this is freaking cool  thanks @Andre for the linky that explains this to me. I've already given away all my starter kits etc, but it was also to people that needed it so i'm okay. Least I know where I can go if I want to give something away.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Greyz (4/2/16)

I love the idea of Pif'ing - I have an old Twisp that I don't use. 
Would Pif it to someone but those things are just shyte!
Don't want to put anyone off vapoing before they even began....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## shaunnadan (4/2/16)

Greyz said:


> I love the idea of Pif'ing - I have an old Twisp that I don't use.
> Would Pif it to someone but those things are just shyte!
> Don't want to put anyone off vapoing before they even began....



so if I propose a challenge to you using that twisp would you accept ? 

Il make it interesting and put up a prize... And you can ask anyone here - shaunnadan gives epic prizes! 

But if you rather not use that twisp then it maybe safer to back down

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Greyz (4/2/16)

shaunnadan said:


> so if I propose a challenge to you using that twisp would you accept ?
> 
> Il make it interesting and put up a prize... And you can ask anyone here - shaunnadan gives epic prizes!
> 
> But if you rather not use that twisp then it maybe safer to back down


Shaun,I wouldn't puff on that thing even if you paid me. It's an old clear something or other I had before I bought and sold my Aero. 
The atomizer must be junked up  

I'll politely bow out of this challenge thanks. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n00b13 (4/2/16)

shaunnadan said:


> so if I propose a challenge to you using that twisp would you accept ?
> 
> Il make it interesting and put up a prize... And you can ask anyone here - shaunnadan gives epic prizes!
> 
> But if you rather not use that twisp then it maybe safer to back down


This sounds really interesting!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cam (4/2/16)

please Shaun... put me out of my misery, i am dying to hear.. 
also have an old one which i would happily give away, but i also agree that that clero was a total pain in the.. ask your mother for six pence
or so it went.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## wiesbang (4/2/16)

Challenge accepted!!!!!!


what is the challenge?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wiesbang (4/2/16)

blujeenz said:


> You've accepted!
> You'd better pray it doesnt involve copying the twat in the pic below, with a Twisp aero.


Wait wut?



Lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Neal (4/2/16)

blujeenz said:


> You've accepted!
> You'd better pray it doesnt involve copying the twat in the pic below, with a Twisp aero.



I sincerely hope this is not the true meaning of "blowing rings".

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## cam (4/2/16)

love the spirit wiesbang..
for your sake i hope blujeenz missed the mark, then again he may have just given shaun an idea

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cam (4/2/16)

big points neal... on point

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (4/2/16)

cam said:


> also have an old one which i would happily give away, but i also agree that that clero was a total pain in the.. ask your mother for six pence
> or so it went.



I have to disagree the twisp clearo was an awesome device in its time. We can't compare a 1994 vw chico to the now 2016 vw golf R. 
Vape on peeps

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## cam (4/2/16)

but seriously... give that twat a darwin award.
i really dont understand the world we live in... really someone get that poor sod a pif from an online sextoy store, before he gives vaping naysayers more ammo.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (4/2/16)

cam said:


> but seriously... give that twat a darwin award.
> i really dont understand the world we live in... really someone get that poor sod a pif from an online sextoy store, before he gives vaping naysayers more ammo.


Who are you referring too...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cam (4/2/16)

the chap who blew his bum up with a vape pen...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (4/2/16)

Hahahaha, I second that bud. ☺
I thought you were getting upset with me cause I liked the clearo. Hahahaha 
Sweet brother

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cam (4/2/16)

hahaha, no seriously i am not that anal, um er i mean uptight. you made a very valid point, and a clearo dig get me off the stinkies and down this wonderful rabithole.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## shaunnadan (5/2/16)

Hey guys 

so the challenge was a proper pif experience. 

A sincere act of kindness towards a total stranger without any personal gain (the prize was just a means to an end) 

Get the twisp tank cleaned out and get 2 brand new coils. Get 3 new bottles of cheap but good quality local juice:fruity, dessert, tobacco (ry4)

Find a candidate that's a stranger but someone you can keep track off. Offer them a solution to quitting smoking if they are willing to try vaping. If they can tell you why they want to quit and why they can't do it themselves and they are honest then give them the kit. 

Teach them how to use it and also share your own vaping experience. Let the, see your "advanced" gear and tell them all about the forum. 

Get them to register and engage with them to be active members

Visit them often and encourage them to stay on course.

After 3 weeks you should have a successful convert and made a new friend. You would have changed a persons life and in return all they need to offer you is their gratuity.

Cost : less than R200!

The whole idea is to see the positive in everyone. You may find a twisp to be sub standard equipment but to a smoker struggling to quit it's all he needs. Entry level gear with support and encouragement is 100% more effective than giving someone a new shiny device

Reactions: Like 15 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## cam (5/2/16)

gladly accepted... will even do a pif upgrade to a nano sub in 2 months if the candidate stays with it.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Phillip868 (5/2/16)

shaunnadan said:


> Hey guys
> 
> so the challenge was a proper pif experience.
> 
> ...



 Did that on Saturday, one of the pilots that work for us, I must admit that we poked fun at him a bit. He said we( myself, my supervisor and her husband) look like steam engines with our Istick 60w's, I gave him a drag om my Vortice with a 0.25ohm at 45w, he made a huuuge cloud and then continued to cough his lungs out, after a good laugh, I offered him a 650mah battery with 1453 Atty, the top coil ones, with 3 coils and 100ml of my liqua cherry. He loved it, and is now well on his way to becoming a steam engine himself. I taught him to rewick, fill his tank and when to charge the battery. All that is left is to convince him to join the forum, he is a bit shy although you guys will make him feel very welcome.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (5/2/16)

I have given away my first two starter kits as well.

I have however gone online, ordered extra coils, and a wide range of juices, and charged the people I have given them to for some of that. Basically they end up paying 25% of the cost. The only reason I point this out is because I honestly believe that my quitting of the stinkies heavily relied on the fact that I had spent my months "cigarette" money and therefore was not allwed to buy them. Shelling out for gear made the difference for me, but assisting in them finding their right experience is essential!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## wiesbang (5/2/16)

I gave my istick that I got from Shaun to my friend who is down from a pack & 1/2 to about 5smokes a day.
Gave him the Nautilus i got from Wyvern and Nimatek. Next will be a rba so that he can do his own building and quite stinkies completely

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## zadiac (5/2/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> I have to disagree the twisp clearo was an awesome device in its time. We can't compare a 1994 vw chico to the now 2016 vw golf R.
> Vape on peeps



I agree. The chico was better

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## NewOobY (5/2/16)

u guys bring tears to my eyes, not in a joking way or a girl way. I help people, but you guys really help people. Sheesh I need to do more.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## zadiac (5/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> u guys bring tears to my eyes, not in a joking way or a girl way. I help people, but you guys really help people. Sheesh I need to do more.



Spread the word and get people hooked on vaping

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NewOobY (5/2/16)

i'm an introvert, so maybe this will be a way for me to start conversations easier . Mmmm helping other's by helping myself - freaking awesome idea. Me likes. Thanks @shaunnadan for making this possible.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Scissorhands (21/9/16)

Although i currently dont have expendable income/gear to take part in this beautiful movement, i have been able to educate smokers and non smokers on a daily basis at work (im a barber/hairdresser) with 6 confirmed successful conversions, I graciously tip my hat to the good work of everyone involved.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (22/9/16)

Scissorhands said:


> Although i currently dont have expendable income/gear to take part in this beautiful movement, i have been able to educate smokers and non smokers on a daily basis at work (im a barber/hairdresser) with 6 confirmed successful conversions, I graciously tip my hat to the good work of everyone involved.


Like NO gear? REALLY? That will not fly. calling the PIF master, I have gear for this man. @shaunnadan

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## SAVaper (22/9/16)

Scissorhands said:


> Although i currently dont have expendable income/gear to take part in this beautiful movement, i have been able to educate smokers and non smokers on a daily basis at work (im a barber/hairdresser) with 6 confirmed successful conversions, I graciously tip my hat to the good work of everyone involved.



Agreed

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KlutcH (22/9/16)

Greyz said:


> I love the idea of Pif'ing - I have an old Twisp that I don't use.
> Would Pif it to someone but those things are just shyte!
> Don't want to put anyone off vapoing before they even began....



I have pif'd 4x twisp clearo's. Only 1 has carried on vaping, the rest all reverted back to smoking within the first few days because of issues with the clearo.

I sort of agree with you hehe, but...

But I would still pif more if I had, you are giving someone a chance to make a good change in their life, quality means nothing if its free. Its the thought that counts.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (22/9/16)

KlutcH said:


> I have pif'd 4x twisp clearo's. Only 1 has carried on vaping, the rest all reverted back to smoking within the first few days because of issues with the clearo.
> 
> I sort of agree with you hehe, but...
> 
> But I would still pif more if I had, you are giving someone a chance to make a good change in their life, quality means nothing if its free. Its the thought that counts.



I stopped smoking on the Twisp Clearo.
Took 9 days until I had my last cigarette
With their Twisp 18mg juices. Rebel mixed with Polar Mint was my favourite

I agree that many of the so-called starter devices today are way more powerful than the Twisp Clearo and much easier to stop smoking on but it worked on me.

I dont think the Clearo with a 3mg high VG juice would work though

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Soutie (22/9/16)

I Have my old AIO that tends to float from person to person. Its the sort of device that most people outgrow quite quickly so Ill loan it to a friend and a week or two I will get it back along with questions on where to get there own device that's like the one I use. Its a great little Introduction device. So far everyone I have loaned it to is still off the stinkies.
The only bummer now is trying to find a lighter when having a braai to start the fire, everyone seems to have been converted

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Scissorhands (25/9/16)

FogFace said:


> Like NO gear? REALLY? That will not fly. calling the PIF master, I have gear for this man. @shaunnadan


No spare gear what so ever, one mod, one RTA, 2 sets of batteries, charger and basic RBA supplies.

Generally when i replace a component , i have someone in mind that can make better use of my older mod/atty, i struggle to justify having gear that is not being used.
I should probably start looking at some sort of back up rig, though iv never had a mod/battery/atty or evin cellphone fail or break on me

Good karma i guess

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Greyz (25/9/16)

KlutcH said:


> I have pif'd 4x twisp clearo's. Only 1 has carried on vaping, the rest all reverted back to smoking within the first few days because of issues with the clearo.
> 
> I sort of agree with you hehe, but...
> 
> But I would still pif more if I had, you are giving someone a chance to make a good change in their life, quality means nothing if its free. Its the thought that counts.


Funnily enough I ended up getting a new coil clearomiser, gave the twisp a good make over. She looked like new again. 
I pif'd her to my wife's young cousin along with 100ml blueberry candy diy juice 50/50 Pg/Vg.

Needless to say the phase lasted about 80ml of that juice and she is back on the stinkies.

While I don't hate twisp for introducing vaping to SA, they need to deliver a decent product. 

The reason she went back to smoking was because she was burning through coils at a rate 1 to 2 a week. It was too costly she couldn't afford it....

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Adephi (27/5/18)

In line of another thread that got slightly heated, is it worth bringing the pif rules back?

And is @shaunnadan still the pif admin?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (27/5/18)

Adephi said:


> In line of another thread that got slightly heated, is it worth bringing the pif rules back?
> 
> And is @shaunnadan still the pif admin?



Thanks @Adephi
@shaunnadan is still the PIF boss and he has done an outstanding job of it over several years

The whole idea of the PIF initiative is to identify those vapers that are really in need of something and need help. Typically when they would have to fall back to stinkies without it. Its not intended to be a platform for people to just ask for things and expect to get them. The intention is that there is a bit of proactiveness involved.

We need to discuss this further amongst our team to decide on the best way forward. It has been very successful in the past but it can become abused if not carefully considered.

In the meantime, lets just continue with the good spirit of this initiative and if anyone feels that they would like to suggest some ideas, feel free to post them here or send a PM to one of us on the Admin & Mod team.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi (27/5/18)

Thanks @Silver .

Just think if the bloke could have been reffered to the right people that all could have been handled behind the scenes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (28/5/18)

If all PIF requested could be vetted in some way, that would be great. There is always the danger of abuse, but from what I have seen, although sometimes it looks like abuse on the surface, and we have some people that react immediately, the need could be real. I don't know what the easy solution would be, but I am always keen to help out with PIFs if I can. I have been caught out with fake requests, but I have also been able to help in real need cases. I trust that my mate Karma, will do the needful 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## aktorsyl (28/5/18)

Adephi said:


> Thanks @Silver .
> 
> Just think if the bloke could have been reffered to the right people that all could have been handled behind the scenes.


Agreed. It was a bit concerning to see the open hostility towards the guy (yes, he clearly was a chancer and had some ludicrous audacity to ask for luxuries, nobody's arguing that). But that doesn't mean we have to treat that as an excuse to sling insults and hostility towards people. This is a public forum after all.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## jm10 (28/5/18)

aktorsyl said:


> Agreed. It was a bit concerning to see the open hostility towards the guy (yes, he clearly was a chancer and had some ludicrous audacity to ask for luxuries, nobody's arguing that). But that doesn't mean we have to treat that as an excuse to sling insults and hostility towards people. This is a public forum after all.



On the other hand its also our responsibility to protect the forum and new users falling pray to these scammers/chancers. I think everyone got hot headed because he got good advise and a way to get what he wants and he brushed it of and continued with his plead for items he Wants. 

I would like to see the PIF rules be more regulated in a sense that these one post wonders dont come here just to get free stuff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## aktorsyl (28/5/18)

jm10 said:


> On the other hand its also our responsibility to protect the forum and new users falling pray to these scammers/chancers. I think everyone got hot headed because he got good advise and a way to get what he wants and he brushed it of and continued with his plead for items he Wants.
> 
> I would like to see the PIF rules be more regulated in a sense that these one post wonders dont come here just to get free stuff.
> 
> ...


Yip, don't get me wrong - I agree with the reasoning behind it 100%. I just think we need to reign ourselves in a bit and request a threadlock much, much sooner.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## jm10 (28/5/18)

aktorsyl said:


> Yip, don't get me wrong - I agree with the reasoning behind it 100%. I just think we need to reign ourselves in a bit and request a threadlock much, much sooner.



Agreed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (28/5/18)

aktorsyl said:


> Yip, don't get me wrong - I agree with the reasoning behind it 100%. I just think we need to reign ourselves in a bit and request a threadlock much, much sooner.



True story. There are times when we should have an ice bucket on hand. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## CharlieSierra (28/5/18)

After reading the previous horrible pif request , can't admin's put a post restriction on the pif thread? Eg 10 post minimum

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (28/5/18)

I think we as members should redirect any and all PIF requests to the PIF master as soon as it appears, irrespective the circumstances.
Those wishing to contribute can then also communicate with the PIF master rather than the requester directly. I think locking the request thread as soon as referred would help us to stick to the principle.

My 2c...

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger (28/5/18)

Raindance said:


> I think we as members should redirect any and all PIF requests to the PIF master as soon as it appears, irrespective the circumstances.
> Those wishing to contribute can then also communicate with the PIF master rather than the requester directly. I think locking the request thread as soon as referred would help us to stick to the principle.
> 
> My 2c...
> ...


@Raindance ,I think that this is great advice, and I personally think that this is the correct way to go as well. This will stop all of us from blowing our tops because of what we perceive, and restrict communication to the pif master and the individual, a win win situation for all. The needs of the individual can then be ascertained and the correct help can be sent from individuals that can/want to assist. This will protect the forum as well as donators and requesters.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Strontium (28/5/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> True story. There are times when we should have an ice bucket on hand.
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone




I agree, you guys were super rude to him.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (28/5/18)

Strontium said:


> I agree, you guys were super rude to him.



We are all a bunce of ex-smokers. We can be a bit edgy at times.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Ugi (28/5/18)

Me thinks when we see this happen again keep a bottle of 24mg at hand to drip and get rid of edginess. 
Now that I think of it....I was harsh irregardless of the guys circumstances better to not comment and pass on to the PIF MASTER.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Strontium (28/5/18)

If I’m honest, I think he got off lightly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (29/5/18)

Strontium said:


> I agree, you guys were super rude to him.



Hey - I'm sensitive - don't throw me in with the "you guys" 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Abdul muhaimin (2/4/20)

Hi guys..must giving back is good doesent mean tht only those that have in terms of many vape gear many juices tht they the only ones to give to those tht require and is in dire need of assistance and help however we should always try and help out where we can no matter wht we give but always should be sincere in wht we do and give Nd never try to look for fame if we help our fellow vapers out there....there will be those who wants to try there luck but don't let us be judges we never know wht there situation might....Nd thanx to everyone who had been giving back generously...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe (3/4/20)

Wtf did i just read

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Clouds4Days (3/4/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Wtf did i just read



I think he was talking about the last time he went to MCdonalds he didnt eat all his chicken nuggets and now hes busy regretting it during lockdown.

Cheers @SmokeyJoe

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Ugi (3/4/20)

Mmmmm McDonald's. Damn you lockdown.... i miss takeout

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (3/4/20)

Ugi said:


> Mmmmm McDonald's. Damn you lockdown.... i miss takeout


I could really do with a big mac now

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Christos (4/4/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> I could really do with a big mac now


I know a Mac and he is rather large. He is glad to pif some of his presence and time to you.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raindance (4/4/20)

Guy's, stoppit! Just stoppit. I do not have enough TP to clean up all this drool! Now I can not get the image of a Burger King XXL, with all the trimmings out of my mind!

Talk about hijacking a thread!

Regards

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (4/4/20)

I though takeaways can stay open during lockdown as long as they deliver food ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ugi (4/4/20)

Imo takeaways are ESSENTIAL SERVICES... essential for my life.

Im not hijacking thread... Im hoping Burgerking is reading and PIF's me a whooper burger... Or 2 dozen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (4/4/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Wtf did i just read


He has a novel coming out, at least it will be open to interpretation!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

